# Benelli Camo problems



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

I bought a Benelli M2 in Max 4 last summer for this last season.....still have a SX 2 in wood but wanted a duck gun......i chose the M2 because it shoulders so nice and i love the way the smaller grips fit my hands...i bought the M2 over the SBE II because i dont think decoyers need to shot 3 1/2.....just my opinion.....

ok i love the gun but the paint has just plain sucked..... Has anyone else heard about or had this problem with Benelli, or is something wrong with mine.....i dont abuse my guns so its not me....after one season it looks like its been through about 5....its pretty bad....any one know??


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

you are the third person that I know of that has had problems with the camo on their benelli. those three guys had to send their guns back to benelli. I don't recall the reason for the problem but they had to go back. the camo pattern was the same as yours
good luck
duckjunky


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

do you know if Benelli helped them out with the problem and did they fix the problem or did it do they same thing


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a friend that has an M2, and his is doing the same thing. I think if I ever get a Benelli, I will just get a plain black stock.


----------



## dennisd (Mar 2, 2007)

Thats why I only buy wood/blue Benelli shotguns. Camo is nice, but it wears off and the patterns gets out dated fast.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

wish i would have known that BEFORE i bought it in camo...i think im a little mad now.....well even more then i was....shoots great though


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

All the Benellis in my family are black matte. I haven't really seen any camo shotgun that I liked after a little wear and tear. It never stays on, with any brand. In my opinion I'd stick with black.


----------

